# ?



## <3LoVe<3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sorry for posting so much, but it helps me to get my feelings out, & I am ashamed to tell anybody I know.

I discovered my fiances "stash" of opiate pain killers 5 days ago, after he has promised to stop. When I discovered them I was extremely hurt because it has caused alot of issues in our relationship for a few years now. He hid it from me for the majority of the time, it was the effects that caused issues. So anyways, after I discovered the stash, I left him a note with it, telling him it broke my heart etc. I have since distanced myself from him & he hasn't brought up the note.

Today I finally confronted him. First he tried to say it was his "plan" to catch me snooping. I told him that was b/s & that if he wouldn't lie I wouldn't snoop. Then he tried to say someone had given them to him but he hadn't taken any, I called major b/s because noone gives that strong of pain killers away. Then he apologizes & says he doesn't want to be addicted but he doesn't know what to do. Told me how sorry he was & promised to do better after I told him it was pushing me away. I told him not to apologize but to prove he meant it.

if anyone has any words to give me they would be appreciated


----------



## Calling All Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

He is hiding pills, he's got a problem. If he is addicted to them he has to tell his doctor. He will not be able to stop without help. Marriage is difficult enough when two people are normal. This will cause BIG PROBLEMS. Tell him to get help now or the wedding is off. My H is addicted to porn. Then that was not as exciting to him, so recently I discovered he was going to strip clubs and paying for sex at massage parlors 20 years later with two kids. Our marriage is over and I spent half of my life with someone hiding and lying to me. He chose that over his family. People with addictions are VERY GOOD LIARS. Keep snooping and go with him to the doctor to show your support. If he won't go then you know what to do.


----------



## <3LoVe<3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've always gone to the doctor with him before. But the last orthapedic doctor he went to told him all he could was amputate & referred him to a pain clinic. They don't allow people back in the room with you. The problem started because his first doctor who did his a fusion surgery put him on a very powerful pain killer for over a year then retired. Now his current doctor will not & writes a much weaker now he is obtaining the stronger illegally. I've showed support but his lie's & addiction are ruining me. After giving him a note & explaining to him he was pushing me away he has given me his pills to monitor & maybe that means he is going to try? Idk!


----------

